# Oh de de you sleep so silly. lol



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I was at my bfs house the other day (like every other day haha) and his dog was asleep by the stairs. He rolled into this position and I had to take pics and post them all over the internet. So cuteee. 
Since I'm really bad at editing to size I'll post links. xP
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288/myballbackoffgrr/382e5a6a.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288/myballbackoffgrr/25054898.jpg
This next one says. "Oh why do you post embarrsing pictures of me on the web?  "
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288/myballbackoffgrr/ab9d5206.jpg

He's a leonberger he weighs like 160 xD His name is Diesel but when he's being silly it's de de. xP


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Just adorable!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha! Very cute!!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol yeah xD he stayed like that for like 5mins. I was so happy x3


----------

